# A Blackbird in Silver Darkness by Freda Warrington



## Freda (Mar 3, 2008)

Immanion Press are releasing Freda's first two fantasy novels _A Blackbird in Silver_ and _A Blackbird in Darkness_ in a paperback omnibus with beautiful new cover art.

*A BLACKBIRD IN SILVER DARKNESS*

by Freda Warrington​'At last, my first two novels appear as I always hoped they would, in a single volume. _A Blackbird in __Si__lver_ and _A Blackbird in Darkness_ began life as one complete novel, but became a two-parter when my original publisher, New English Library, suggested making it a trilogy. As I didn’t want to write a middle volume of ‘padding’, we compromised with a duo, and the two books should ideally be read as one. First published in the mid-1980s, their appearance in hardback from Immanion Press in 2003 gave me a chance to revise them. I also added a preface and afterword, explaining a little about the background to the stories and my love of fantasy writing. Now, thanks to Immanion Press, the two halves are reunited at last, as _A Blackbird in Silver Darkness_.'

If you enjoy a weirdly wonderful quest fantasy, you will enjoy this! For more info, please see www.immanion-press.com and my site, www.fredawarrington.com 

Also I hope to have a few copies to sell at Eastercon!

Freda


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Mar 3, 2008)

This is very good news!


----------



## Freda (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you Teresa!


----------



## Mark Robson (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats fantastic, Freda!  Any chance you could bring along the hardbacks as well?  I've been meaning to treat myself to a set for ages and haven't got around to it.  Will bring cash.


----------



## Freda (Mar 10, 2008)

Okey-doke Mark, I have got a set of the h/bs for sale. Will write myself a note to bring them!


----------



## finkelstein (Jul 14, 2008)

Dear Freda - I have just finished reading "Dark Cathedral" and I really loved it - couldn't put it down! I see from your website that there is a sequel "Pagan Moon" available and to contact you about it. Well, I would just love to have a copy. Please let me know how I could get my mits on one!


----------



## Freda (Nov 3, 2008)

Apologies, finkelstein - I've only just noticed your question! I've sent you a PM!


----------

